
Introducing Little Flocker: File Access Enforcement for MacOS - jzdziarski
http://www.zdziarski.com/blog/?p=6178
======
blub
Thanks for making it open source!

I hope I'll be able to contribute some commits, I wanted to build a similar
tool but was still in the learning stage. :)

One idea I have right now: a simple mode similar to Radio Silence, but with
folders like Photos, Videos as targets.

~~~
jzdziarski
Have been going back and forth on this. The trade off is that you lose a lot
of potential to alert the user to suspicious behavior. For example, you might
get promoted to give an all permission to use "your Library" (for access to
certain cache folders); but if it later misbehaves then you won't see it
accessing other cache folder, some belonging to other apps. On the other hand,
it's still better than not using it at all, which most novice users will end
up doing for a power user app (not using it).

